

Ask HN: Someone just stole my iOS app's name... What should I do? - niqolas

Hi all,<p>I am currently developing a game application for iOS devices, however a competitor has just released a very similar game using the exact name I wish to use (e.g. It's like I am developing a black-jack card game and a competitor has just released a similar card game for sale in the app store called "black-jack").<p>Although I'm obviously biased, I think my game is a superior implementation and is ultimately a much more polished app. Accordingly, I believe that my app is a better product overall and would be obviously different if customers were choosing between my app and my competitor's app (i.e. similar functionality/gameplay, but completely different user interface).<p>The problem is I want to keep the name if possible since the name describes the game itself, I have secured a relevant domain name, and the name is still available in the Android market (which would be my second target market).<p>What would you suggest?<p>* 1. Should I persist and submit the app under the "shared" name? (Wouldn't a submission like this be rejected straight away?)
* 2. Should I change my app's name subtlety to differentiate my product? (e.g. something like "black-jack.com's black-jack" or "iBlack-Jack" instead of just "black-jack" which is already taken)
* 3. Should I just cut my losses with the app store and concentrate on the Android Market?<p>Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated.<p>Cheers,
niqolas
======
gsivil
The word "stolen" is misleading- if I read you well. I would suggest you to
rephrase your post if you want to be taken seriously

~~~
niqolas
As suggested, I just tried to change the title but the "edit" option is no
longer available for this item on my submissions page... Any ideas?

------
statictype
If you think you have a superior product then don't 'cut your losses' :)

Change the name of your app. From what I can tell, the app name in question is
very generic since it

a) describes the game itself

b) was taken up by a competitor in the same field

Give it a more unique name.

Canabalt sounds much nicer than 'iRunner'

Frankly, if I were looking for a blackjack game, I would be more likely to
click on one called 'DoubleDown' than one called 'BlackJack' (though
admittedly that's just me)

Keep your current domain name the same and use it or additionally secure
another domain for your app.

Names are overrated. If you don't believe me, look at the names of some of the
top sellers

------
notahacker
If the name in question is truly generic then consider a name like "BlackJack
Pro" or "BlackJack Plus". That way you get the benefit of appearing alongside
your competitor's implementation in any search for BlackJack, and give the
impression you're offering a superior product.

If the name isn't truly generic you might run into major trademark issues
doing that, of course.

------
bjplink
I don't think you'll even be able to complete the submission process with a
duplicate name.

One tip I would offer is to use your competitor's app name in your list of
keywords so you can come up next to them in searches. I suppose that might be
dirty pool to some but it's worth a shot if you have some space left for extra
keywords.

------
catsup
the answer is plain - change your app name.

